# 622 vs 211 (Merged)



## sam 1207 (Feb 6, 2006)

Good eve to all for info sake i have a 211 coming fri as a add on rec for a third room.Icalled dish a few mins ago and of course got india and asked if i could also leased a 622 and turn in my 811 and he said no not for 18 mons because i orded the 211.Heres my problem i also asked about a dvr which he said i could leased for 49.00 and 5.oo a month but he said i could not tape locals even if i have a ota antenna and they come in in hd the only way i could tape locals was if i purchase them from dish in non hd.Im confussed if i have a ota antenna and the locals come in hd is there no way i can tape them with a dvr. Dont they tape reg even if its hd if not whats the sence of a dvr or does it just tape reg sat, please ca some one help me im trying to understand but im lost.Does the 622 tape in hd? and what is my best bet to just put up and antenna and use a vcr any clairifacation would be greatly appre.thanks again. Sam :eek2:


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

sam 1207 said:


> Good eve to all for info sake i have a 211 coming fri as a add on rec for a third room.Icalled dish a few mins ago and of course got india and asked if i could also leased a 622 and turn in my 811 and he said no not for 18 mons because i orded the 211.Heres my problem i also asked about a dvr which he said i could leased for 49.00 and 5.oo a month but he said i could not tape locals even if i have a ota antenna and they come in in hd the only way i could tape locals was if i purchase them from dish in non hd.Im confussed if i have a ota antenna and the locals come in hd is there no way i can tape them with a dvr. Dont they tape reg even if its hd if not whats the sence of a dvr or does it just tape reg sat, please ca some one help me im trying to understand but im lost.Does the 622 tape in hd? and what is my best bet to just put up and antenna and use a vcr any clairifacation would be greatly appre.thanks again. Sam :eek2:


Yes Sam, the 622 does record HD & SD, both SAT and OTA.
Since the CSR said you would not be eligible to lease a 622 for 18 more months, it sounds as though, the DVR the CSR was referring to ($49.00 + 5.00/mo) may be an SD DVR, which would have to have a OTA tuner in order to record OTA locals.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

seriously, cancel the 211 and ask for a 622. tell them the CSR didn't explain things correctly and mislead you to think you would be able to get a 622 for your 811 as well shortly after the 211.

you'll get a lot more use out of a 622 than a 211 if you want to actually record stuff in HD  and yes, the HD DVR records all it's inputs, otherwise the OTA would be sort of useless on a DVR


----------



## sam 1207 (Feb 6, 2006)

hi all its me again im in need of some advice i have and install sked for fri for a 211.I called dish today and they said i could cancel the 211 and get the 622 but it would 3 weeks out.Im gonna put up a ota antenna and i was wondering if im better off with the 622 for 250.00 more up front ive never used a dvr before but atlease i could tape hd with the 622 for i guest 6.00 a month lease fee.Can anybody with good knowl direct me in the right choice weather to go with the 211 fri or wait 3 weeks for the 622. Thank you . Sam


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'd wait for the ViP-622.

Once you go DVR, you'll never want to go back. 

The first time you need to pause something to answer the phone or catch something when you're not home you'll be happy.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

James Long said:


> Once you go DVR, you'll never want to go back.


quoted for truth.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

if you haven't had a DVR, and you watch any reasonable amount of TV, you'll kick yourself for waiting so long to get a DVR. My dad is over 70, and finally got a Tivo just before christmas. he is a big vhs taper, and even bought a vhs/dvd burner box to move stuff off vhs onto disc. I've been telling him for a long time about Tivo (he's on cable and d*, so makes the most sense for him, no HD ), and he finally did it. 2 days after, "I can't believe I've waited so long to get one of these". That was after watching one show.

it's impossible to describe, but start with this: You will stop watching TV life. An hour show is an hour of your life if you watch live. It's only 40-45 minutes if you watch via DVR and skip the commercials you don't want to watch. I record everything, and while mine records (like last night, NCIS/Am Idol at 8, House at 9, Boston Legal at 10 [funniest show on TV]) I was watching the end of Grey's Anatomy from Sunday (I'd watched about half Monday night before going to men's bible study group), and while I was there, it was recording 24. After grey's, I watched 24, then watched Am Idol while it was finishing, then House as it was finishing recording (got done a little after 10, so I never did watch any of that live, so no commercials).

Tonight I'll be recording Lost/Criminal Minds at 9 (and bones on my 501, that is why I need a 622, it records 3 things at once), and Invasion at 10. And I won't be home at all tonight, might get home around 9 or 9-930 if I'm lucky. So if I watch anything tonight, it'll be NCIS.

Some week's I just don't have time to watch much during the week, and the wife and I will spend time on Saturday night (when we don't watch/record anything) and we watch 4 or 5 shows on Saturday to get a little caught up. Granted, you might not watch this much TV, but the idea should translate. If there is a movie on HDNet, HBO, Show, TNT, etc., in HD but in the middle of the night, and you'd like to see it. Just record it and watch it at your leasure.

Need a potty break, hit pause. Phone rings, doorbell dings, kids scream, popcorn is ready, hit pause. need to put kids to bed, pause, tuck, kiss, unpause  miss something someone says during a critical part of what you're watching, hit the 10 second rewind and listen again. Watching sports, see a play you can't believe, you want replay before the TV does it, just hit the 10 Sec rewind, and pause as the play starts and use frame by frame, you have your own replays 

and i'm sure others have other ways it alters their TV watching. But it has freed me to watch what i want when I want/can, and I can do things I want without worrying. Even football, I'll do things while football is on then start watching during the game, from the start, and skip the commercials so I can see just the game 

it's the best invention since............damn, what's better or even equal? the walkman? cd's? mp3 players? sat tv? color tv?


----------



## sam 1207 (Feb 6, 2006)

Good eve to all i orded a 622 today i had a install sked for fri the 10th of this month for a 211 and i never had a dvr before so i canceled the 211 and went with the 622. My install was re sked for the 622 for check this out mar 11th the earlyest i could get over a month from now and dish said i didnt need another dish i have 2 500 now for hd and reg sat i thought i would need a 1000 to get the new mpeg 4 but dish said no.Dish is messed up when it comes to customer service like for ordering stuff theres to many diff people to talk to or maybe its me.I just hate waiting a month to get and install but i guest i will have to i just hope i like dvr and i think i will.Ok all have a plesent eve take care. Sam:grin:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Let's keep it to one thread, Sam. Thanks!


----------



## Zappy (Feb 2, 2006)

James Long said:


> Let's keep it to one thread, Sam. Thanks!


He did. This thread is titled "622 vs 211". He said that he had to wait longer because he canceled the 211 to order a 622, and stated that "i just hope i like dvr". In comparing the two, the much longer wait for the 622 is a factor to consider that certainly is not off the point. If you wanted to have a better chance of watching the Super Bowl and Winter Olympics in HD (and you did not already have a HD solution), that would be a factor in favor of the 211 that could only be overcome if you ended up liking the dvr feature of the 622.

Sincerely, Zappy


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dear Zappy
Note the word '(Merged)' in the thread title. What you see was three threads. 
James


----------



## Zappy (Feb 2, 2006)

James Long said:


> Dear Zappy
> Note the word '(Merged)' in the thread title. What you see was three threads.
> James


OK. Never mind. LOL 

Sincerely, Zappy


----------



## sam 1207 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi im wondering if i can hook up a dvr to the 211 or 411 such as a tivo if i buy one or is there one i can buy that will work i also have a 811. Im gonna put up a ota antenna for local hds in my area and wanted to hook up a dvr also but dont want to wait over a month for the 622 to arive plus tivo has some good rebates at the present just wondering if it will work on the 211 or even a dvd recorder can anybody help. thanks Sam.:eek2:


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

sam 1207 said:


> Hi im wondering if i can hook up a dvr to the 211 or 411 such as a tivo if i buy one or is there one i can buy that will work i also have a 811. Im gonna put up a ota antenna for local hds in my area and wanted to hook up a dvr also but dont want to wait over a month for the 622 to arive plus tivo has some good rebates at the present just wondering if it will work on the 211 or even a dvd recorder can anybody help. thanks Sam.:eek2:


FINALY a question that I'm qualified to answer!
I have 2 Tivos a series one (7yrs) and a series two (2yrs)
YES your 211 / 411 will Work with a Tivo!
Just hook the out put of the 211/411 to the Tivo through S-video or composite.
Both receivers send there signal to all outputs at the same time!
The codes to change the channel on your 211 / 411 are the same as many DN receivers including the 811.
But a warning>> if you use an IR remote repeater it may and (in my experience will) interfere with the IR blaster on your Tivo.:nono:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sam 1207 said:


> Hi im wondering if i can hook up a dvr to the 211 or 411 such as a tivo if i buy one or is there one i can buy that will work i also have a 811.


You can use an outboard DVR, but know that you will not be able to record in HD. This can be a real buzz killer.


> Im gonna put up a ota antenna for local hds in my area and wanted to hook up a dvr also but dont want to wait over a month for the 622 to arive plus tivo has some good rebates at the present just wondering if it will work on the 211 or even a dvd recorder can anybody help. thanks Sam.:eek2:


Setting up OTA for locals is the way to go if you can do it.

With the coming of MPEG4, you could potentially save quite a bit on storage space with the ViP622 versus the TiVo which records in MPEG2. If you don't anticipate recording any satellite delivered HD material, the TiVo is currently a good option. If you want to record satellite HD, the current and forseeable offerings from TiVo are NOT an option.

TiVo is offering big rebates now because they're trying to clear out the old stuff before they introduce the Series 3 later this year. It is designed to go after the cable market, so it doesn't offer the satellite subscriber much more than the existing models.

Bear in mind that for a less than the monthly TiVo service fee ($12.95; succesive subscriptions are $6.95/unit), you could lease a ViP622 and a 625. The distinct disadvantage with the ViP 622 is that it will not record analog TV. You have to decide whether your local analog only stations are worthy of recording versus being able to record HD material from satellite.


----------



## terfmop (Sep 28, 2004)

But you also have the option of purchasing the lifetime subscription with a Tivo...which would pay for itself in a couple years.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

terfmop said:


> But you also have the option of purchasing the lifetime subscription with a Tivo...which would pay for itself in a couple years.


Only good if you keep that TiVo unit forever... If you want to keep upgrading to the latest technology every couple of years, like people do with Dish receivers, then you'd have to keep buying another lifetime subscription each time, right?


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

There is an option to use the 211 as a recorder, but it's not as simple as a Tivo. Nextcom is a company that does modifications of 211/411s to allow you to record the HD stream (or SD stream) to a computer over USB2, then play it back with a device such as a MyHD. It's not Tivo simple, but it IS HD (and that includes the MPEG2 and MPEG4 streams). I just ordered a 211 and as soon as I know it's working properly, I'm going to send it off for the modification. I've been using a modified 6000 for the same thing for a year and a half, and it works beautifully. Of course, the 6000 won't receive the MPEG4 channels. I then use other software to archive the programs I capture to DVD (not as regular SD DVD files, but as true HD transport stream files).

The modification is legal and the company that does it is extremely responsive to customer input and problems. It just plain works.

Can't find the link tool right now, so just Google "Nextcom R5000" if you're interested.


----------



## sam 1207 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi some how i lost a post im trying to find out if i can hook a dvd rec up to the 211 or 411 whichever they bring to me to install. Ive posted before and know from the responce from all you nice people that can hook up a tivo and record ota but it wont be in hd or a 622 would work but i dont want to wait a month or more so i went with the 211.Will a dvd rec work or does dish have another dvr i can lease or is there something i can but that will record in hd and reg sd or again will a dvd rec work. Can somebody help because my antenna goes on my roof tues. THank you. Sam


----------



## sam 1207 (Feb 6, 2006)

Good morn all can somebody help me with this post about a dvd rec if i can use it to rec hd locals ota .Thank You .Sam:nono:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

This thread ( http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52553 ) might help, even though in that thread he wants to connect to a 622. The outputs are similar although you would have to do your recording in real time off of the ViP-211.


----------

